# website not responding/not found



## discdirectplay (Mar 29, 2009)

hi, recently i have deployed my website, www.discdirectplay.com, i been working on it on line very hard the last 3 months and suddenly yesterday (saturday 28 march 2009), the site stopped working, i can't get in, either with fetch app or any browser (safari, firefox, camino). anyone have a clue of what is happening? safari says: Safari can’t open the page “http://www.discdirectplay.com/” because Safari can’t find the server “www.discdirectplay.com”.

please help!:sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you know the IP address of your site? Plug that into your web browser and see if it comes up. If yes, then your site is not in the DNS. If not, then I'd contact who is hosting your site and see what they say.


----------



## discdirectplay (Mar 29, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Do you know the IP address of your site? Plug that into your web browser and see if it comes up. If yes, then your site is not in the DNS. If not, then I'd contact who is hosting your site and see what they say.


hey sinclair_tm, thank you very much for your help, i pasted the IP address on the browser address bar and i found that the domain it is in the DNS. so then i contacted my hosting provider and they told me that they had a problem with one of the hard disk´s where my site is hosted, that was the problem, so now they are going to compensate the failure with 6 free extra months of their service. the best of all was to learn about IP addresses and DNS´s. cool... thanks again. greetings, ray:


----------

